# Solved: Motorola MB525 root and then fix WIFI



## RobMidas (Feb 18, 2010)

I have just gotten the phone above and now I see that there is a well known problem having this phone connect to WIFI networks - the reasons are beyond me.

I have tried rooting my phone with 3-4 different apps and I think one of them (I forgot the name) has rooted the phone but not made it read/writable so when I used root explorer to amend a command line it will not save!

I have uninstalled and deleted all root apps and have reinstalled Gingerbreak and for the last 30 min it has been Rooting but does not seem to be getting anywhere. I hear this should take no longer than 15 mins. It is stuck on a message saying rooting - this may take a few minutes.

I want to follow the instruction I was given here -

"""
_The problem is caused by the WiFi hardware configuration, there is a WiFi problem in some Motorola Android phones, some of them can not working well with the 802.11n WiFi network, it could lose connection or hard to connect to those WiFi network, one of the workarounds is disable the 802.11n function on Defy, use the 802.11g mode. How to change the 802.11n mode to 802.11g mode?
You need to root Defy first, as we need to modify a system file._
_Follow the steps:
1. Use the Root explorer, open this file path: /etc/wifi/,
2. Use the file editor to open the tiwlan.ini.
3. Find this two lines below, change the value if it is not 0.
_ _HT_Enable = 0 # 0=diable 802.11n support
BurstModeEnable = 0 # 0 - Disabled 1 - Enabled
4. Save the file, then reboot your Defy._

""""

I think I have ruined the ability to root my phone proper by using some fake rooting app that did not really root it but only made it appear to be rooted.

Could anyone help me?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you been to the XDA forums for resources for that phone? They should have guides and tools to help you accomplish your goal: http://forum.xda-developers.com/motorola-defy
This thread should be your starting point: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1216982


----------



## RobMidas (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the link although it is no help to me right now.

I have already un-rooted and re-rooted the phone successfully and amended the command line but still no joy.

All I'm looking to do is connect to my home WIFI network.

It may be a problem that I unlocked this Tmobile phone with a O2 sim card and that I need to do something with APN settings? 

If so how? 

I have no idea and information is vague and confusing.

Please help me connect this supposedly smart phone to my wifi network!

I turn on WIFI on phone and it says - scanning..... then connecting..... then...disconnecting and never says IP obtained.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

APN settings are for cellular networks not wireless.

What type of encryption do you have on your wireless network? 

If the previously entered settings for the wireless network were incorrect or have changed you need to click on Forget network before trying to reconnect to it.


----------



## RobMidas (Feb 18, 2010)

Well it was WEP until I turned it off completely and that did not work so now I have changed it to WPA2 and it still does not work!

I should point out that the PC upstairs connects wirelessly with no problems.

The phone - just repeatedly connecting disconnecting.

This is certainly a phone issue and on the forum you linked there are no definitive answers!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1587694

Here somebody says that changing from WEP to WPA helped.

Another place I read that no security at all has sorted his problem.

And quite frankly the last post in that thread I just linked is rather unhelpful to say the least!

Im beginning to think that it is the OS because I think I have read a few people saying such and I have tried everything else.


----------



## RobMidas (Feb 18, 2010)

Another thing I have noticed reading about these problems is that a lot of people actually can connect even if its only for a short time whereas I cant even do that. So my problem gets lost amongst the majority of people who can connect but have dropping issues.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If you changed the encryption type then you must delete/forget the wireless network and reconnect to it.

It would also be a good idea to see if it connects to other networks, just in case there is an additional compatibility with your wireless router.

What version of Android/Gingerbread are you running?


----------



## RobMidas (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah I have forgotten network everytime I have made a change. I am using Android 2.2.2

I'll try another network when I can but I don't have much hope on that score.

My old xperia 8 never had trouble and neither does my sisters iphone.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

That's a really old version of Android. Looks like you can upgrade to 2.3.x versions and even 4.x versions but lots of reading for that one should be done before attempting: http://forum.xda-developers.com/motorola-defy/development
Newer ROM's would include newer drivers and settings.

The Xperia 8 and iPhone are different phones, doesn't mean there isn't an additional compatibility between the router and with the wireless card in the Defy. It's not uncommon for a router firmware to improve mobile connectivity. If fixes have worked for others then it's worth looking at possible different causes.


----------



## RobMidas (Feb 18, 2010)

Aye I think that may be the case.

I spent 13 hours straight yesterday on this.

It's wearing me down and probably not even worth the hassel considering I only get a one bar signal from upstairs!

I have nothing but trouble with technology and especially WIFI. :down:

I may attempt this but thanks for your help regardless.


----------

